
Critical Software Update for Kindle E-Readers - martinml
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201994710
======
markyc
you get a backdoor, you get a backdoor, everybody gets a backdoor!

~~~
delcaran
I was an happy owner of a Kindle Keyboard, on which I could easily manage my
collections with Calibre and go on reading four hours a day for a month
without recharging.

With paperwhite (first gen) I got roughly two weeks of charge even with lowest
brightness because I can't turn the lights off, and for using Calibre I had to
crack my Kindle and keep it offline or it would upgrade itself...

So whatever this update does, it's a NO-GO for me.

~~~
xbmcuser
I have gone with an Android eink reader so that I can use calibre companion on
it. It makes calibre a lot more useful. Look into it when you need to upgrade
or replace your kindle. If you are using calibre with your kindle I am
assuming you remove drm anyway.

